# Leonid Averyanov report 2015



## Hakone (Dec 24, 2015)

Quelle: hoalanvietnam.org

http://www.hoalanvietnam.org/2A_es/Averyanov-Orchid-Places-2015.pdf


----------



## theorchidzone (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow!
Thanks for posting. 
The pictures in the report are spectacular.
Both the orchids and the landscapes. 
Some really wonderful novel species!
JC


----------



## theorchidzone (Dec 24, 2015)

And the food!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow is right! What a rugged landscape! Thanks for posting.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 25, 2015)

Amazing country side!


----------

